# Hunting setup for squirrel



## Killercatapults (Feb 22, 2019)

What would be good for squirrels useing theraband gold And 11mm steel what would one be looking at as far as fps with these bands and ammo combination


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

What’s the taper, active band length, and draw length?


----------

